
Facebook tests removing publishers from News Feed–unless they pay - elsewhen
http://mashable.com/2017/10/23/facebook-explore-publisher-post-organic-reach-drop/#J6absBQQRPqw
======
detaro
duplicate
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15531823](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15531823)

